# What did you get for Christmas?



## FITBMX (Dec 27, 2015)

*Post what you got! *


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 27, 2015)

I got a remote flash control, a grip for my T3i, and all the parts to build a electric rc airplane.


----------



## limr (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, there's this (found here, which you'll have to click on to see the picture: Christmas gear | Photography Forum)



limr said:


> Okay, these gifts are likely only exciting for me, but I am pretty stoked about them both...
> 
> First, I got three packs of Fuji 3000B. That's the black and white instant emulsion that was discontinued but I love love love it! I got a stash of it just after its demise was announced but before prices were hiked,  and ever since then, I've been slowly adding to my stash here and there, so it was nice to get three more packs.
> 
> ...



I also got a Vivian Maier book, some assorted scarves/gloves/sweaters, plus the AeroPress, a nice large pocketbook/small tote from my sister, and a book of Joan Didion essays.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 27, 2015)

I said, "get a grip," and he did.
I bought myself a Nikon DSLR for $45. This one has an autofocus motor in the body, my other Nikon DSLR does not.


----------



## 407370 (Dec 27, 2015)

I got a new BBQ. A big gas one with hotplates.
Couple of days and I will be grillin.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 27, 2015)

I got a bicycle (last one got stolen) and some film developed. Also my mom mailed me some Texas salsa/beef jerky.

Was a pretty quiet Christmas.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 27, 2015)

Santa was good to me this year.  

He got me a Honda EU2000i  (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/418g8yrLZeL._AA160_.jpg )
Leather messenger bag (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51iPEtQUkLL._SX90_.jpg)
Mr. Heater F232000 (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51Fp5yqOMpL._SY90_.jpg)
Stainless steel barrel mug (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41Z++q16xCL._SY90_.jpg)
Stainless steel utensil set (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41yGKXR2dVL._SX90_.jpg)

I go camping a lot so these will come in very handy.  BTW, I am my own Santa


----------



## baturn (Dec 27, 2015)

carbon fiber tripod, gimbal head, flash bracket and cord.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh good, not photography related.   

A graphic shirt from San Diego that my sister gave me for present.  A stainless steel watch, a brand I have never heard from her boy friend.  A nice calendar from a close friend.  And, I just bought an expensive watch today on after Christmas sale.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 27, 2015)

Got a watch from the wife, and Santa (me) is getting me a film back for my yet to be purchased 645.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 27, 2015)

desertrattm2r12 said:


> I said, "get a grip," and he did.
> *I bought myself a Nikon DSLR for $45.* This one has an autofocus motor in the body, my other Nikon DSLR does not.



That sounds like a great deal.
What model?


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 27, 2015)

D70. One of these days I'll spring for a hotter model but for what I do right now, this level is fine. And a DSLR for that price is like 20 bucks as far as I am concerned. Which is what I paid for a Nikon N70 film camera body.
I bought a digital camera recently that has a thumping one megabyte. Haven't shot anything with it yet but I want to see what kind of quality I can get for 1 MB.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 27, 2015)

An espresso machine and a leather weekend bag. [emoji5] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz (Dec 27, 2015)

Misc. alcoholic beverages, books, useful things, spices...  but the best by far is having three days of food, wine, talk, more food, hugs and kisses, more food, much laughter with my family, extended family, and families of my various sons-in-law.  Best gifts are those of company, companionship, fellowship, and belonging.  Also helps when most of one's family (and extended family) are people you really want to be with - I got really lucky when I married the love of my life.  My daughters seem to have picked up that magic - each son-in-law is level-headed, hard-working, smart but humble, with good emotional stability.

Also got a CD from one daughter to expand my musical repertoire...  Will share later.  Discovering the artists who I did not know before.  Well, new to me.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 27, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Misc. alcoholic beverages, books, useful things, spices...  but the *best by far is having three days of food*, wine, talk, more food, hugs and kisses, more food, much laughter with my family, extended family, and families of my various sons-in-law.  Best gifts are those of company, companionship, fellowship, and belonging.  Also helps when most of one's family (and extended family) are people you really want to be with - I got really lucky when I married the love of my life.  My daughters seem to have picked up that magic - each son-in-law is level-headed, hard-working, smart but humble, with good emotional stability.
> 
> Also got a CD from one daughter to expand my musical repertoire...  Will share later.  Discovering the artists who I did not know before.  Well, new to me.



I have eaten so much I could puke at the menchan of food! 

Sounds like a really great time! and he is another hug for you!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 27, 2015)

An iWatch.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 27, 2015)

From the inlaws: gift cards, an electric meat slicer and home made cookies.  The cookies are gone, I haven't set up the slicer, yet, and a few gift-card purchases are on the way.  This is from the first gift card: 





#1 son's GF gets in town Wednesday so the immediate family is going to celebrate then.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 28, 2015)

snowbear said:


> From the inlaws: gift cards, an electric meat slicer and home made cookies.  The cookies are gone, I haven't set up the slicer, yet, and a few gift-card purchases are on the way.  This is from the first gift card:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a really nice looking pen! And I bet that meat slicer will be handy once it is settup. 



Gary A. said:


> An iWatch.



Hey big spender! 
That will be fun to play with.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 28, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > From the inlaws: gift cards, an electric meat slicer and home made cookies.  The cookies are gone, I haven't set up the slicer, yet, and a few gift-card purchases are on the way.  This is from the first gift card:
> ...


Not Me ... It came from Santa.   Earlier I toyed with the idea ... But I have a very nice handcrafted Swiss watch ... Which I really like ... I hated the idea of not wearing that watch. The iWatch is interesting and has many pluses over an iPhone alone. It is sorta like most everything else in life ... The more you put into it, the greater your return.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 29, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Not Me ... It came from Santa.  Earlier I toyed with the idea ... But I have a very nice handcrafted Swiss watch ... Which I really like ... I hated the idea of not wearing that watch. The iWatch is interesting and has many pluses over an iPhone alone. It is sorta like most everything else in life ... The more you put into it, the greater your return.



Wow you have a good Santa around those parts!
I heard once you get used to those smartwatches, you they are really great!


----------



## waday (Dec 29, 2015)

Wife's getting a new car thanks to her old one pooping out last week. It's the gift that keeps on costing.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hubby gave me a $100 pre-paid Visa to get what I wanted so I got a new monitor for the 'puter, a 23 inch Acer LED {G236HL} I found a great deal on it at Jet.com. My old Acer was an LCD and only 18.5 inches so this new one is a big step up for me. I also got a nice cedar birdhouse that has a suet cake holder on each end and a losing scratch off lottery ticket.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just the usual ugly shirt from my Aunt and some luggage from my parents.

My son is the lucky one with his birthday on the 15 of December so he ended up with infinity 3.0, most of the characters and a Samsung tablet for kids. 

I was just happy to be able to get Debbie a new engagement ring.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 29, 2015)

The family got me a Chromecast and a Fitbit HR and the usual gloves, pjs and of course my favorite marshmallow snowman peeps.  Got myself a Tamron SP 70-300 F/4-5.6 Di VC USD.


----------



## Malavok (Dec 29, 2015)

Nothing yet because of the blizzard that prevented me from driving across the country to see my family.  I spent Christmas day with a friend instead.

However, Mother Nature has given me some great weather and photo opportunities this past week.


----------



## weepete (Dec 29, 2015)

Highlights are a razer mechanical gaming keyboard, some star wars ice cube trays (including the death star and Solo in carbonite which are brilliant). And me and my dad are going on another a week long photography workshop with Colin Prior in Glen Coe in February for a sunrise and sunset special in some of Scotland's most iconic scenery. Awesome Chritsmas!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 29, 2015)

My christmas gift: A broken shutter. My solution: A new camera/system.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2015)

I got some odd, odd stuff. The weirdest gift  I got was an apprx. 20 pound net weight generic, wholesale store kinda' white paper bag filled with some type of *weird charcoal briquets*, along with a similar generic "plain white" tin of some of the world's *most VILE-tasting tequila*. It came in a white tin, with a really cool red, snap-top lid that's hard to open, but which has a really nice, built-in pour spout that meters out the tequila in a nice, compact stream--a lot like a water bottle does! But I do swear on all that is holy, this is the most God-awful tequila I've ever,ever tasted in my LIFE!


----------



## sm3g (Dec 30, 2015)

I got a D3300 + the 18mm-55mm Kit Lense that it comes with from Mum and Dad. Exciting times, finally get to have a dabble in photography!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 30, 2015)

jake337 said:


> Just the usual ugly shirt from my Aunt and some luggage from my parents.
> 
> My son is the lucky one with his birthday on the 15 of December so he ended up with infinity 3.0, most of the characters and a Samsung tablet for kids.
> 
> I was just happy to be able to get *Debbie a new engagement ring*.



That is really great!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 30, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I got some odd, odd stuff. The weirdest gift  I got was an apprx. 20 pound net weight generic, wholesale store kinda' white paper bag filled with some type of *weird charcoal briquets*, along with a similar generic "plain white" tin of some of the world's *most VILE-tasting tequila*. It came in a white tin, with a really cool red, snap-top lid that's hard to open, but which has a really nice, built-in pour spout that meters out the tequila in a nice, compact stream--a lot like a water bottle does! *But I do swear on all that is holy, this is the most God-awful tequila I've ever,ever tasted in my LIFE!*



Dump it and refill with something better, like rootbeer!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 30, 2015)

Malavok said:


> Nothing yet because of the blizzard that prevented me from driving across the country to see my family.  I spent Christmas day with a friend instead.
> 
> However, Mother Nature has given me some great weather and photo opportunities this past week.



Sorry about the weather, that really stinks.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2015)

Well, technically I bought it back in September, but since it took me until December to get all the bells and whistles* I wanted to get for it, I consider my Shen Hao HZX 45 IIA a Christmas present.








* more lenses, film holders, filters, etc.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 30, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> My christmas gift: A broken shutter. My solution: A new camera/system.



Everything happens for a reason!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 30, 2015)

sm3g said:


> I got a D3300 + the 18mm-55mm Kit Lense that it comes with from Mum and Dad. Exciting times, finally get to have a dabble in photography!



Welcome to the forum! This is the place to be for learning photography! 
I got a Canon T3i kit two years ago this Christmas, and I have loved every minute of shooting with it!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Well, technically I bought it back in September, but since it took me until December to get all the bells and whistles* I wanted to get for it, I consider my Shen Hao HZX 45 IIA a Christmas present.
> 
> * more lenses, film holders, filters, etc.



Wow, that thing looks great! IT is art in itself!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 30, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I got some odd, odd stuff. The weirdest gift  I got was an apprx. 20 pound net weight generic, wholesale store kinda' white paper bag filled with some type of *weird charcoal briquets*, along with a similar generic "plain white" tin of some of the world's *most VILE-tasting tequila*. It came in a white tin, with a really cool red, snap-top lid that's hard to open, but which has a really nice, built-in pour spout that meters out the tequila in a nice, compact stream--a lot like a water bottle does! But I do swear on all that is holy, this is the most God-awful tequila I've ever,ever tasted in my LIFE!



I'm kinda wondering, Derrel, if that "tequila" is actually the fire starter you're supposed to pour on the briquettes?  But kudos to you for trying a swig.  You're a braver man than I.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2015)

Not sure if you're serious or joking...of course it's tequila...foul odor? check! tastes like crap? check! makes you feel very woozy after a shot? check!


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 31, 2015)

Santa (UPS) just dropped these off


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Santa (UPS) just dropped these off


I have the same set; they have a LOT of miles on them.  Great tools.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 31, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Santa (UPS) just dropped these off



I've had a 18v DeWalt hammer for a really long time, and it never quits!


----------



## limr (Dec 31, 2015)

weepete said:


> Highlights are a razer mechanical gaming keyboard, *some star wars ice cube trays (including the death star and Solo in carbonite which are brilliant). *And me and my dad are going on another a week long photography workshop with Colin Prior in Glen Coe in February for a sunrise and sunset special in some of Scotland's most iconic scenery. Awesome Chritsmas!



They weren't gifts and I've had them for a while, but I have a Death Star ice cube tray - makes only one cube at a time, but it's round and big enough to fill a rocks glass  I also have the Han Solo in carbonite chocolate trays (this was just my first batch - they usually come out better than this.) Such geeky pleasures 




Day 22 - Han Solo chocolate 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## weepete (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah mate, I now have the same ones too. I'll need to have a go at making chocolates with them then, they look awesome!


----------



## footballfan993 (Dec 31, 2015)

I got clothes, Ferrero Rocher, a new shower curtain, and I got broken up with by my girlfriend.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 31, 2015)

footballfan993 said:


> ....and I got broken up with by my girlfriend.



It's okay.  Keep posing nude, and you will get more girlfriends.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 31, 2015)

footballfan993 said:


> I got clothes, Ferrero Rocher, a new shower curtain, and *I got broken up with by my girlfriend.*



Rats!


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 31, 2015)

Ordered one more late gift today, a Panasonic Lumix LX7  with a 24-90 Leica F 1.4 - 2.3 pocket camera before the sale ended for the new year $150.00 off regular retail at B&H so I jumped on it before the sale ended.I always wanted a really good pocket.


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 1, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Ordered one more late gift today, a Panasonic Lumix LX7  with a 24-90 Leica F 1.4 - 2.3 pocket camera before the sale ended for the new year $150.00 off regular retail at B&H so I jumped on it before the sale ended.I always wanted a really good pocket.



That will be great!


----------



## jsm190 (Jan 3, 2016)

Olympus 14-150mm lens for general walk around lens and LG smartwatch.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 3, 2016)

This was my Christmas present to me from me! I'm loving it!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 3, 2016)

Panasonic 25mm 1.7
Olympus FL-600 flash
OLYMPUS 45mm 1.8
B&W ND filter for my 12-40

...I guess I was good this year!


----------

